# Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung



## overpro (16. März 2015)

*Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

Ist dieses Model hier: https://www.alternate.de/Cooler-Master/Seidon-120V-Rev-2-Wasserkühlung/html/product/1153867 zu empfehlen? 

LG


----------



## Soulsnap (16. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

Wenn man bedenkt das man für das selbe Geld Luftkühler bekommt die genauso gut/besser kühlen eher nicht.


----------



## Ushr2k (16. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

da gebe ich  Soulsnap   vollkommen  recht    also wenn  was  künstiges  willst was wasserkühlung  angeht   würde ich die  hier nemmen   https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ton-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung-240mm::29278.html


----------



## overpro (16. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

Ok schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten! Was wäre es dann zum Beispiel für ein Luftkühler?


----------



## Ushr2k (16. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

der ist grad   preisleistungstip  bei PCGH  aber musste schauen  ob   er in dein gehäuse reinpasst von der  höhe      https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...imalaya-2-CPU-Kuehler-Dual-140-mm::26061.html


----------



## DarkKS (16. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097)
usw. usw. 

Kommt halt drauf an was du für nen:

- Gehäuse hast
- CPU Sockel
- dein Budget 
- ob du übertakten willst

Gruß


----------



## overpro (17. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

Also Sockel ist 1150 und ich möchte nur einen g3258 übertakten. Da reicht doch ein Brocken Eco oder?


----------



## Soulsnap (17. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

Jop der reicht.


----------



## firestorm (27. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für günstige Wasserkühlung*

* Also,ich habe eine Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.
Auf einen Turmkühler hatte ich keinen Bock mehr,war mir im Gehäuse alles etwas eng.

*


----------

